
Bank of America says cuts off WikiLeaks  - jamesbritt
http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE6BH0HF20101218
======
ajays
"This decision is based upon our reasonable belief that WikiLeaks may be
engaged in activities that are, among other things, inconsistent with our
internal policies for processing payments," the Bank of America statement
added.

Really? Or does it have something to do with the reports that WikiLeaks will
be releasing some internal BoA documents soon?
<http://www.sanfranciscosentinel.com/?p=97371>

~~~
gnosis
It would be interesting to know exactly which policies BoA is referring to,
and why it thinks Wikileaks is in violation of those policies.

Without specifics, it's impossible to know whether Wikileaks is in violation
at all.

~~~
jamesbritt
That's my thought, too. "Internal policies"? Might as well just call them
secret policies if they're not going to show what specific policies were
violated, and how any client or customer can know in advance if any of these
policies might be violated.

How can one reliably do business with a company that will deny service to
customers based on secret policies?

I have a business account with BoA, but I'm moving it because I can't see
doing business with a bank that thinks they're entitled to decide how I spend
my money.

------
spacemanaki
It says other financial institutions have done the same, does anyone know if
other big banks are doing this too, or is BoA the first one? I know Visa,
MasterCard etc are ... but they're not banks.

